# gpu



## rvcool (Nov 7, 2012)

guys..my..budget ... s around...8k to 9k....
and ..i was..thinking..to buy ..sapphire hd 7770 vapor-x edition ...
so..wat do ..think...will i able..to...play games..at ..high... setting.....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 8, 2012)

yes this gpu is right choice btw can u post ur rig specs


----------



## Myth (Nov 8, 2012)

This is not the proper place to ask for help. Shift to Graphic cards


----------



## rvcool (Nov 8, 2012)

Myth said:


> This is not the proper place to ask for help. Shift to Graphic cards



athlon ii x 2 260u
4gb ddr3 ram
mobo-asus M5A 78L-mle
currently... using hd 5450 1gb ddr3 version...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 8, 2012)

Myth said:


> This is not the proper place to ask for help. Shift to Graphic cards


yep


----------



## rvcool (Nov 8, 2012)

athlon iix2 260 u
4 gb ddr3 ram
mobo-m5A 78l-m series
and 450 w smps....
thinking to change to 500 watts psu


----------



## rvcool (Nov 8, 2012)

any other..suggestion...guys.....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

rvcool said:


> any other..suggestion...guys.....



The 7770 is the best choice at your budget. You don't need to look for other options.
your cpu might prove to be a bottleneck.
could you be more specific about your psu. Which brand ? Which model ?


----------



## rvcool (Nov 9, 2012)

rite now... 
i am using..odyssey smps....
bt.. i was thinking..to buy    Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU
and..wat ..will be .the price of..hd 7770 vapor-x edition... in local market


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 9, 2012)

8.2-8.5k in Nehru place if ur in delhi.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 9, 2012)

IMO, there will be no need for buying a 500w PSU.. it will hardly consume 300W. but if you have a crap PSU, consider upgrading it according to the suggestion on the PSU/cabinet threads. 

PS: use proper thread headers...


----------



## rvcool (Nov 9, 2012)

ohkay... can any one..tell me..the..price...of the card in hyd (local)........


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

rvcool said:


> rite now...
> i am using..odyssey smps....
> bt.. i was thinking..to buy    Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU



A cx430V2 should suffice your needs. But buying a cx500v2 wont do u any harm.


----------



## rvcool (Nov 9, 2012)

can..anyone..tell what will be..be..the..price..of gtx 650 ti ...in local market....the cheapest price.....


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

You shouldn't worry about the 650 if you have a 7770 at your disposal.
And the Ti version is relatively expensive ~11 k ...(assuming ur budget is 9k from the previous thread)

PS - you should not create multiple threads.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/165892-gpu.html


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2012)

and use "Proper Subject" for a thread.


----------



## koolent (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I think it must be around 11.5K (more OR less) depends upon your place.

Now for the "MOD" advice which I am NOT :

1. Do NOT Create multiple threads for the same subject.
2. USE proper language and case while naming the post.
3. Check out the forum and search appropriately before starting a new thread. Answers could have been found out here.
4. Use proper case and write as non-informal as possible, helps us to understand better.

READ THE RULES PROPERLY ONCE please.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 9, 2012)

koolent said:


> Well, I think it must be around 13.5K (more OR less) depends upon your place.



I think 13.5 k is an over-quote .


----------



## koolent (Nov 10, 2012)

TYPO  Sorry, corrected.


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

@ OP - *don't create multiple threads for same topic *

anyway, you can get a R7770-2PMD1GD5 at 8.2k - if you can't find it locally get it from Flipkart though you may need to pay ~600 bucks extra.


----------



## rvcool (Nov 10, 2012)

sorry.... for the..multiple...threads...
as i am new to this..so...
dont..know..wat..to...do......


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok - no hard feelings 

BTW, have you decided which GPU you are going to get ??


----------



## rvcool (Nov 11, 2012)

mostly... i preferring  hd 7770 .....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 11, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> you *really* need to work on your english typing bro. its a PITA to read such typing.
> 
> and *READ THE RULES AND GUIDELINES*.



correct too much full stops in his post !!!completely filled with dots...


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

rvcool said:


> mostly... i preferring  hd 7770 .....



don't use too much dots in your post - simply post like this :

mostly -  i preferring hd 7770 .

why ? because it looks good, easier to read, keeps the forum clean and good for yourself !

*@ all others and Op * - read this :

*www.networketiquette.net/index.html


----------

